# للبيع / شيول كتربلير طراز: 950f موديل:1992



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول كتربلير

طراز: 950F

موديل:1992

رقم العرض: 259922

عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه

الجير بوكس:يدوي

دهان اصلى

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:295الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية

التحميل من هنا - 375.15 KB

التحميل من هنا - 367.13 KB

التحميل من هنا - 284.46 KB
​


----------

